
Ask HN: Kubernetes vs. Nomad vs. Mesos vs ... - vamitrou
What do you guys use? What are the pros and cons regarding features, stability and production readiness?
======
lnalx
I use Docker in production with Docker Compose for containers orchestration.
Each service has its own Git repo with a compose file describing the
orchestration. Swarm for distributed services and managing multiple servers.

Everything is a container and could be scaled, destroyed, restarted in a very
simple way.

Machine creation is automated with Terraform and Ansible for provisioning, no
matter the provider.

~~~
alauda
Had you tried hyper.sh? All you need is the compose file, no more terraform
and ansible.

------
schmidtc
I run a small 4 node mesos cluster. So far it's been great, took a day or two
to setup and has been running for about a year now with little to no
maintenance. (I should probably update). I launch long running services
through Marathon and crons with Chronos. I use haproxy for service discovery
and load balancing. It's mostly used for data processing, but does serve data
to a production web environment (~40k req / day).

The things I like the most about mesos is that it is light weight and removes
a like of the friction in deploying new services. So I can test out a new idea
without a big investment or f*ing around with the giant monolith. I found
container based approaches too resource intensive for my budget.

------
user5994461
I assume the topic is Docker orchestration to automatically
start/stop/restart/kill/roll upgrade/canary/bluegreen the servers.

If you are on AWS, use auto scaling groups. It achieves more than these
software, it works and it's stable. (Bonus: you don't need docker at all).

If you are on GCE, use Google Container Engine (i.e. their kubernetes). That's
the only [sane] way to have kubernetes running in production.

I'm planning a blog post about all that later.

~~~
vamitrou
I don't get why everybody talks about "cloud" and AWS/CGE, it seems you guys
ignore the fact that many companies still maintain their own infrastructure or
they lease them from other companies smaller than Amazon or Google!

~~~
user5994461
Because we need it of course! Either we got GCE/AWS or we gotta recreate it on
bare metal with VmWare :D

If you're a [very] small company with limited resources (and limited needs?)
to the point of living on a cheap featureless hosting provider, you should
forget about Kubernetes and Mesos. They're hell to setup, don't waste your
time with that.

What's the scale of your operations? How many servers? How much budget for
hardware? How many applications? How many devs? How many ops? Maybe open
another question, with more details. More people will catch up if you're
lucky.

------
nivertech
This link might help you to decide which container orchestrator/scheduler to
use:

[https://twitter.com/nivertech/status/777556214767124481](https://twitter.com/nivertech/status/777556214767124481)

